# A Theme Build - The Mini-Merckx



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

This bike epitomizes why I absolutely LOVE trash day.

Behold my winter project: a '70's vintage Eddy Merckx that I retrieved from a dumpster. Yes, that's right: some Luddite binned a vintage Merckx. Sure, it was a little worse for wear when I pinched it from the trash pile (see the "before" photo), but it IS a Merckx, and any bike with Eddy's name on it deserves a better fate than to rust away in the dump.

The bike itself is a Falcon-built Merckx from the 1970's. The frameset is a workman-like lugged steel creation that had spent a few years out in the elements by the time that I retrieved it. The frame and fork came through fine, thanks to the stout construction. The top tube also provided a fine home to a colony of spiders that I discovered when I started disassembling my find.

Keeping with the trash-day theme, I built the bike back up using as many "recycled" parts as I could from my personal stash. Like I said, I love trash day, and nothing makes me smile more than finding a cool old bike in the garbage. Some get taken home and fixed up, and some are stripped of their parts for other projects. For the Merckx, I decided to break out one of my better finds: a set of Campagnolo Valentino shifters and derailleurs that came off of an old Atala. These cleaned up very nicely, and still work a treat. I did splurge and buy some fresh Campagnolo cable clamps to go on the top tube. Oh, vanity....

The hubs are very old hi-flange Shimano units (forgive me, Tullio) that I polished and laced to Mavic MA3 rims. The crank is a strange Sakae unit that has turbo-twist design that came off of an old Nishiki. Out back is a 14 - 34 five speed "Pyrenean Mountain Monkey" freewheel that is, frankly, a little embarassing. No one should be seen in public with a low gear that big. No one. Let's just say it was the only 5 speed freewheel that I had in the shop, but the rear derailleur handles it just fine.

I managed to save most of the Merckx decals which are, frankly, the coolest part of the whole bike. I shot the paint myself, Molteni orange, which turned out nicely.

And the best part of all is...this bike is for my son. The frame is sized 48 cm center to center, so it fits a tall 11-year old very nicely. Me and junior have some big plans this spring, so I fully expect mini-Merckx to have a very busy second lifetime.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Very, very nice!! A worthy project and worthy plans for spring. - TF


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*I am struck dumb with bike lust.*

Yes, compared to modern bikes I know it is a piece but it is a piece of history.

I hope your kid knows how lucky he is and that he soon kicks some daddy butt.


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

*Thank you --*



MB1 said:


> Yes, compared to modern bikes I know it is a piece but it is a piece of history.
> 
> I hope your kid knows how lucky he is and that he soon kicks some daddy butt.


Actually, I'm the lucky one because junior and I had fun building some of it together. I showed him how to lace up a wheel, and I eventually had him helping me hold things and doing small jobs himself. 

The hardest thing is going to be letting go of the bike so he can ride it... But my true wish is that once he gets the hang of the friction shifters, etc., I want him to feel free to enjoy it. He's a pretty responsible kid, so I know that he will take care of the Merckx. And, after all, it's a bike, not a museum piece.

And, yes, given the way that my son is growing he will be kicking some major league daddy butt fairly soon...


----------



## Bonked (Nov 11, 2002)

wow...awesome!


----------



## drevelo66 (Jan 22, 2005)

*Green with envy!*

I need to go dumpster diving in your neighborhood...We only see Huffys on trash day.


----------



## zerobug (Apr 26, 2002)

That is just awesome, just awesome.


----------



## wooden legs (Oct 20, 2003)

that's like the most excellent present for an 11 year old ever.


----------

